# Headgasket blew at the dealership (went in for waterpump). Help?!



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey everyone.

My car began to overheat and give the display told me (AC OFF/Low Engine power). I promtly stopped driving. I also had it towed to my local dealership upon discovering the waterpump was covered under an extended 150,000 mile service warranty. 

I have been having some previous hassels with this dealer but they told me they would replace the water pump - but added if they did a diagnostic and it the water pump wasn't the problem they would charge me for the diagnostic. I agreed and also agreed to 2 separate recall jobs that needed to be done as well as replacing the eater inlet and a coolan hose. I left and they kept the car over night.

They called me the next day and informed me everything was fixed - the car was running good, and was ready for pick up. Upon arrival I was assured once again the car was running great and in the back and that I had to sign some paperwork. After signing and paying for the work - the service worker told me he was going to go get the car and drive it around front for me. I then waited around for a half hour or so and he returned with another coworker and his manager. They told me some white smoke started coming out of the back of my car and suspected a blown head gasket. 

They all started ganging up on me and the mechanic started asking me if I changed my spark plugs recently - pointing towards that as the problem and denied any responsibility. They asked if the car overheated at which point I said "no". I only drove it to the point where the display warned me and then I had it towed. I followed the exact instructions given by the GM Service Extension Notice on the water pump.

They aggressively denied any responsibility. The service tech told me the water pump fix and adding coolant in was the last thing the mechanic did - would doing all the other repairs without coolant potentially cause problems? Even if its just moving a cold car around the shop? 

Wouldn't they have discovered the headgasket upon initial diagnostic?? Or upon completion after the repairs? They told me the car was running great and ready for pick up! Then after I pay and sign paperwork they say they suspect a blown gasket. I didn't even drive it! I know there wasn't any white smoke coming out the back beforehand and they know that is true upon arrival. It was a friday night on a holiday weekend and I doubt the quality of care I received.. 

I am thinking about filing a formal.complaint. I would hope they would help cover the cost and take some responsibility but they aggressively deny everything. 

Any perspective would be appreciated


*Update. Dealership contacted me saying there is nothing they could do for me. Saying they would not have found the headgasket problem upon initial diagnostic of coolant system because it was visual. They said pressuring the lines was not a part of it the deal. Informed me they told me the car was "good to go" because they had my best interests in mind and wanted to get me in and out as fast as possible. I feel they just did a shotty job and rushed me in and out because it was late on a holiday weekend and were not thorough in their tests or confirming their repairs. 


Edit*
2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ
1.4 turbo
108,000 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

When requesting assistance to diagnose a vehicle, it is customary to offer the following information:

1) vehicle model and year

2) engine and transmission

3) current odometer reading


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

IraqVet2008 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> My car began to overheat and give the display told me (AC OFF/Low Engine power). I promtly stopped driving. I also had it towed to my local dealership upon discovering the waterpump was covered under an extended 150,000 mile service warranty.
> 
> ...


 @IraqVet2008 The good news is this happened AT the dealership BEFORE you took delivery after repairs. 

Respond with the info mentioned by @Tomko and I’m sure you’ll get a lot of help.

Thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

@Tomko

2012 Chevy Cruze Ltz
1.4 turbo
108,000

Thanks for the reply! I am curious 

And I appreciate it!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder if they tried to duplicate the leak or overheat condition before replacing the pump. You did everything that you should have when the car started to overheat...it is possible that the car didn't alert you soon enough and some damage was done already, but in that case, a white plume of smoke would have been obvious then...not before they moved it the 2nd time.

If the car was NOT smoking when you dropped it off or they moved it around before...well, that's that from my point of view. Don't blow up at them, but calmly ask to speak to the shop foreman with the mechanic that worked on the car.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree! I tried speaking calmly with them but was blown off and treated as a pest. I spoke to the service rep, the mechanic, and the assistant manager (everyone else was gone) I tried to explain to then but they turned it around on me.. I then my breath because I was outnumbered and at a disadvantage. I called the assistant manager again today and he pretty much blew me off and said he would talk to his boss and call me back. I never got a call.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

But yes I am not sure what they tried. Nor were they forthright with that information. All I know is that coolant being added was the last thing done after the 4 other repairs and that they said it was running great. Only after I signed and the shop was closing was I given the bad news and hustled out.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’d recommend calling or chatting online with Chevrolet Customer Care. I’ve never tried this with Chevrolet but did have to do something simiiar with Volkswagen several years ago. 

There’s got to be a way to open a case with Chevrolet and get a customer care manager involved. In my VW case the care manager was able to investigate the facts, negotiate with the dealer and authorize repairs/solutions not readily available in a normal customer/dealer situation.

Try starting here Contact Us: Contacting Chevrolet via Phone | Chevrolet

Similar to your situation, the VW dealer would not play ball. Getting VW headquarters involved opened doors and softened the dealer’s stance considerably. In the end it was a favorable result for both parties.

Perhaps others here can chime in on the escalation process...good luck!


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

I did contact chevy customer care and filed a complaint. They said I should be hearing back by friday. I hope to get some resolution hopefully...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Depending on how bad it smokes. It's very likely it was smoking but not enough you could see in your rear view mirror. Specially if you live in the south where it's warmer. Water is vapor and dissipates really easy. Course, if your in a cold climate like most of us. You car smokes the whole time it's running as apparently the water concentration of gas is pretty high these days. Least it is where i live. 

It doesn't sound like you did an exam of the situation before towing car to dealer. Check exhaust, check oil for water. 

Something is fishy, but only you were there for the whole story. So none of us could actually tell you what happened or may have happened. 

Was it the water pump for sure????? You're story line is you shut car off after warning and towed to dealer after discovering waterpump is covered under extended warranty. 

The whole story sounds like backyard shadetree mechanics and whatever dealer you took it to is a ripoff. From a retired mechanic. Sounds to me like the head gasket was the problem and not the waterpump. But as i stated. I wasn't there. For the initial breakdown, diagnostic, and repair. 

Sounds like you should just go straight to chevrolet and have them deal with the dealer. Or maybe the attorney general might be able to help. Provided you got all the paperwork needed to back up your claim.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

I live in Minnesota. You don't think that they would have been able able to diagnose the headgasket upon initial diagnosis? Or when the car was running indoors before and during the repair? For sure it is a shady situation, lol. I google searched my vehicle's display alarms and discovered that many others were having the same issue. I also discovered GM's notice of extended service on the water pump that described the exact display and symptoms I was having. I then followed the instructions on the notice which included ceasing driving and going to the dealership to have the waterpump repaired for free. 

I am not sure what paperwork i could acquire except for the dealer's paperwork? I did contact Chevy in hopes for some mediation or to help reach a compromise.


----------

